# Magnum flex joint compound



## Tucker

http://www.magnum-products.com/Products.aspx?CategoryUid=6&ProductUid=52

Has anyone used this product? Was wondering how it would work with fuse or mesh. Not to start a paper/mesh war plz. Its cant be sanded wow thats a lot of glue










*Description: *
Magnum Flex Joint Taping Compound is a highly unique, flexible vinyl based premixed formulation. It is designed to minimize drywall joint cracks caused by structural movement or wood framing expansion / contraction. FJS-727 is to be used for embedding drywall tape, and first coat over fasteners and drywall trims. Use on interior wallboard surfaces only.
*Advantages:*
• Elastomeric when dry
• Less air than other compounds
• Factory premixed
• Excellent adhesion
• Low shrinkage
• More open time/Less tool drag
• Extra Strong, flexible Joints
• Excellent thru Automatic taping tools

*Site Requirements and Storage:*
• Maintain 55F building temperature
• Provide adequate mechanical ventilation
• Protect from freezing, extreme heat, direct sunlight
• Rotate stock every 90 days

*Coverage:*
Approx 1 pail per 600 sq ft of gypsum panel

*Available:*
4.5 gallon (17.1 L) plastic pail

*Decoration:*
Final wallboard finish should comply with the Five Levels of Gypsum Board Finish approved by the Gypsum Association, The Painting and Decorating Contractors of America, the Drywall Finishing Council, and The Association of Wall and Ceiling Industries.
*
Standards:*
Meets ASTM C475-89.
FJS-727 Taping is part of Magnum’s Flexible Ready mix system and is to be used to tape and fill joints, then finished with any of Magnum’s other Ready Mixed Compounds

*Precautions: * 
May contain mica, talc, limestone, perlite, clay and latex. Caution: sanding is not possible due to the highly flexible and elastomeric nature of this product. Must not be taken internally. Keep Out Of Reach Of Children. Ingredient Information: 913-888-0882


----------



## DLSdrywall

very curious supplier sells this stuff it's like 10 bucks a box of mud might try some out on my next basement if it's good thats a savings of 8 bucks a box


----------



## Mudstar

Tucker said:


> http://www.magnum-products.com/Products.aspx?CategoryUid=6&ProductUid=52
> 
> Has anyone used this product? Was wondering how it would work with fuse or mesh. Not to start a paper/mesh war plz. Its cant be sanded wow thats a lot of glue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description: *
> Magnum Flex Joint Taping Compound is a highly unique, flexible vinyl based premixed formulation. It is designed to minimize drywall joint cracks caused by structural movement or wood framing expansion / contraction. FJS-727 is to be used for embedding drywall tape, and first coat over fasteners and drywall trims. Use on interior wallboard surfaces only.
> *Advantages:*
> • Elastomeric when dry
> • Less air than other compounds
> • Factory premixed
> • Excellent adhesion
> • Low shrinkage
> • More open time/Less tool drag
> • Extra Strong, flexible Joints
> • Excellent thru Automatic taping tools
> 
> *Site Requirements and Storage:*
> • Maintain 55F building temperature
> • Provide adequate mechanical ventilation
> • Protect from freezing, extreme heat, direct sunlight
> • Rotate stock every 90 days
> 
> *Coverage:*
> Approx 1 pail per 600 sq ft of gypsum panel
> 
> *Available:*
> 4.5 gallon (17.1 L) plastic pail
> 
> *Decoration:*
> Final wallboard finish should comply with the Five Levels of Gypsum Board Finish approved by the Gypsum Association, The Painting and Decorating Contractors of America, the Drywall Finishing Council, and The Association of Wall and Ceiling Industries.
> *
> Standards:*
> Meets ASTM C475-89.
> FJS-727 Taping is part of Magnum’s Flexible Ready mix system and is to be used to tape and fill joints, then finished with any of Magnum’s other Ready Mixed Compounds
> 
> *Precautions: *
> May contain mica, talc, limestone, perlite, clay and latex. Caution: sanding is not possible due to the highly flexible and elastomeric nature of this product. Must not be taken internally. Keep Out Of Reach Of Children. Ingredient Information: 913-888-0882



Don't take me the wrong way here, why would you waist your time with mesh? You have to put it on by hand then go back over it to fill the bevel. You do realize that your not really joining the drywall together with the mesh like paper joins it together. This are the facts:

1. mesh cost more per. ft.
2. mesh taping methods takes longer to apply then paper methods.
3. mesh has less over all strength when combined with proper compounds to drywall papered surfaces.

Conclusion is to just use paper like the manufacture suggests :yes:


----------



## Tim0282

Wondering if the reason they say you can't sand it is because it would be like trying to sand caulking? Sounds like it might be a good taping mud and you don't sand taping mud anyway. Magnum isn't a fly by night company. Been around a long time. Worth a shot. (with paper tape:whistling2


----------



## gazman

The science does not gell with me on this one. Why have a flexible tape coat and then put coats that will not flex over that?


----------



## 2buckcanuck

gazman said:


> The science does not gell with me on this one. Why have a flexible tape coat and then put coats that will not flex over that?


I don't know, makes a bit of sense.
With paper tape, things will crack, but it takes longer for the crack to work its way through the paper. I don't know how many guys have removed a tape, and seen the mud that has entered the crack or gap in a bevell, remain hidden behind the paper. Well with the "M" stuff, there is no place for the cracking to remain hidden behind.

So with this product, it's not bragging it's strong, that it's going to hold the house together, it's bragging point is it's FLEXIBLE ..!!!!!!

So where do cracks start, on the surface or underneath. If the product moves underneath, and does not crack, then there should be no crack to work it's way to the surface.

I would be more interested in it's pre-filling properties :thumbup:


----------



## Tucker

Mudstar said:


> Don't take me the wrong way here, why would you waist your time with mesh? You have to put it on by hand then go back over it to fill the bevel. You do realize that your not really joining the drywall together with the mesh like paper joins it together. This are the facts:
> 
> 1. mesh cost more per. ft.
> 2. mesh taping methods takes longer to apply then paper methods.
> 3. mesh has less over all strength when combined with proper compounds to drywall papered surfaces.
> 
> Conclusion is to just use paper like the manufacture suggests :yes:


I don't use mesh, so no wrong way taken. I was simply wondering out loud. No need to sell me on paper...I was more thinking the fuse on butts with flex mud.


----------



## moore

I would love to play around with a bucket or 2..:yes:


----------



## Tucker

DLSdrywall said:


> very curious supplier sells this stuff it's like 10 bucks a box of mud might try some out on my next basement if it's good thats a savings of 8 bucks a box



Let me know how it turns out. Can you do two test samples? One with flex and the other with AP, and shoot a video...lol maybe asking to much. You pay 18.00 a box? wow...box of mud is here is 6.50. I am going to start running mud north.:yes:


----------



## SlimPickins

I'm with moore, I'd play with it. I wouldn't run everything with it, but I can think of some scenarios where it might be just what the Doctor ordered.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Prob be a good prefill


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Prob be a good prefill


on second thought give it to Moe he can give an official test for us,

thanks in Advance Moe:shifty:


----------



## bmitch

DLSdrywall said:


> very curious supplier sells this stuff it's like 10 bucks a box of mud might try some out on my next basement if it's good thats a savings of 8 bucks a box


 i'm curiuos about the product and i'd like to try it.i live about 45 min. from bowmanville.when i'm back up that way ,i'd like to pick some up,if you could help me out with the suppliers name.thanks


----------



## Mudstar

gazman said:


> The science does not gell with me on this one. Why have a flexible tape coat and then put coats that will not flex over that?


what are using for coating, durabond or something? All the compounds engineered to work for finishing drywall has something in common. I wonder what that is..................:whistling2:


----------



## gazman

If you actually paid attention instead of throwing rocks you would know what we use.:jester:


----------



## DLSdrywall

b said:


> i'm curiuos about the product and i'd like to try it.i live about 45 min. from bowmanville.when i'm back up that way ,i'd like to pick some up,if you could help me out with the suppliers name.thanks


It's in woodbridge look google the company it cathay drywall supply, one of there reps came to my site said 10.00 a box was going to pick up 10 boxes try it out on a basement something small how bad could it be :blink: when i have the mud i'll PM you we'll meet half way i'll give you a box to try out


----------



## 2buckcanuck

DLSdrywall said:


> It's in woodbridge look google the company it cathay drywall supply, one of there reps came to my site said 10.00 a box was going to pick up 10 boxes try it out on a basement something small how bad could it be :blink: when i have the mud i'll PM you we'll meet half way i'll give you a box to try out


Excellent:yes:
Till then,, we shall all think of ideas on how you can test it for us:yes:

personally, I would be more interested in it's pre-filling capabilities, on the butt joints or heavy gaps:yes:


----------



## Mudstar

gazman said:


> If you actually paid attention instead of throwing rocks you would know what we use.:jester:


I guess you contradicting statements on some of the methods discussed on DT warrant the rocks you so say I'm throwing which aren't really rocks even though durabond is like rock, I'm simply mocking your statement 



gazman said:


> The science does not gell with me on this one. Why have a flexible tape coat and then put coats that will not flex over that?


If your personally offended I'm sorry that I've not paid more attention to you and will be sure to follow and postings a little closer.


----------



## bmitch

DLSdrywall said:


> It's in woodbridge look google the company it cathay drywall supply, one of there reps came to my site said 10.00 a box was going to pick up 10 boxes try it out on a basement something small how bad could it be :blink: when i have the mud i'll PM you we'll meet half way i'll give you a box to try out


 i'll take you up on that offer if it's not to much of a hassel for you.i googled the comp. to a supply house in markham.thanks DLS.:thumbup:


----------



## Cletus

Old post, but did anyone every use this stuff?...would like to try it!


----------



## moore

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't know, makes a bit of sense.
> With paper tape, things will crack, but it takes longer for the crack to work its way through the paper. I don't know how many guys have removed a tape, and seen the mud that has entered the crack or gap in a bevell, remain hidden behind the paper. Well with the "M" stuff, there is no place for the cracking to remain hidden behind.
> 
> So with this product, it's not bragging it's strong, that it's going to hold the house together, it's bragging point is it's FLEXIBLE ..!!!!!!
> 
> So where do cracks start, on the surface or underneath. If the product moves underneath, and does not crack, then there should be no crack to work it's way to the surface.
> 
> I would be more interested in it's pre-filling properties :thumbup:


I think 2buck made a good point!


----------



## Mr. Shoosh

gazman said:


> The science does not gell with me on this one. Why have a flexible tape coat and then put coats that will not flex over that?


That's exactly where my mind went. It does no good for the bottom layer to flex I the top is Har as a rock.


----------



## Mudflextools

Tucker said:


> http://www.magnum-products.com/Products.aspx?CategoryUid=6&ProductUid=52
> 
> Has anyone used this product? Was wondering how it would work with fuse or mesh. Not to start a paper/mesh war plz. Its cant be sanded wow thats a lot of glue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description: *
> Magnum Flex Joint Taping Compound is a highly unique, flexible vinyl based premixed formulation. It is designed to minimize drywall joint cracks caused by structural movement or wood framing expansion / contraction. FJS-727 is to be used for embedding drywall tape, and first coat over fasteners and drywall trims. Use on interior wallboard surfaces only.
> *Advantages:*
> • Elastomeric when dry
> • Less air than other compounds
> • Factory premixed
> • Excellent adhesion
> • Low shrinkage
> • More open time/Less tool drag
> • Extra Strong, flexible Joints
> • Excellent thru Automatic taping tools
> 
> *Site Requirements and Storage:*
> • Maintain 55F building temperature
> • Provide adequate mechanical ventilation
> • Protect from freezing, extreme heat, direct sunlight
> • Rotate stock every 90 days
> 
> *Coverage:*
> Approx 1 pail per 600 sq ft of gypsum panel
> 
> *Available:*
> 4.5 gallon (17.1 L) plastic pail
> 
> *Decoration:*
> Final wallboard finish should comply with the Five Levels of Gypsum Board Finish approved by the Gypsum Association, The Painting and Decorating Contractors of America, the Drywall Finishing Council, and The Association of Wall and Ceiling Industries.
> 
> *Standards:*
> Meets ASTM C475-89.
> FJS-727 Taping is part of Magnum’s Flexible Ready mix system and is to be used to tape and fill joints, then finished with any of Magnum’s other Ready Mixed Compounds
> 
> *Precautions: *
> May contain mica, talc, limestone, perlite, clay and latex. Caution: sanding is not possible due to the highly flexible and elastomeric nature of this product. Must not be taken internally. Keep Out Of Reach Of Children. Ingredient Information: 913-888-0882





Tucker said:


> http://www.magnum-products.com/Products.aspx?CategoryUid=6&ProductUid=52
> 
> Has anyone used this product? Was wondering how it would work with fuse or mesh. Not to start a paper/mesh war plz. Its cant be sanded wow thats a lot of glue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Description: *
> Magnum Flex Joint Taping Compound is a highly unique, flexible vinyl based premixed formulation. It is designed to minimize drywall joint cracks caused by structural movement or wood framing expansion / contraction. FJS-727 is to be used for embedding drywall tape, and first coat over fasteners and drywall trims. Use on interior wallboard surfaces only.
> *Advantages:*
> • Elastomeric when dry
> • Less air than other compounds
> • Factory premixed
> • Excellent adhesion
> • Low shrinkage
> • More open time/Less tool drag
> • Extra Strong, flexible Joints
> • Excellent thru Automatic taping tools
> 
> *Site Requirements and Storage:*
> • Maintain 55F building temperature
> • Provide adequate mechanical ventilation
> • Protect from freezing, extreme heat, direct sunlight
> • Rotate stock every 90 days
> 
> *Coverage:*
> Approx 1 pail per 600 sq ft of gypsum panel
> 
> *Available:*
> 4.5 gallon (17.1 L) plastic pail
> 
> *Decoration:*
> Final wallboard finish should comply with the Five Levels of Gypsum Board Finish approved by the Gypsum Association, The Painting and Decorating Contractors of America, the Drywall Finishing Council, and The Association of Wall and Ceiling Industries.
> 
> *Standards:*
> Meets ASTM C475-89.
> FJS-727 Taping is part of Magnum’s Flexible Ready mix system and is to be used to tape and fill joints, then finished with any of Magnum’s other Ready Mixed Compounds
> 
> *Precautions: *
> May contain mica, talc, limestone, perlite, clay and latex. Caution: sanding is not possible due to the highly flexible and elastomeric nature of this product. Must not be taken internally. Keep Out Of Reach Of Children. Ingredient Information: 913-888-0882


you just need a flexible mud pan to go with it lol


----------

